# Free hives near Austin TX



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My neighbor's father 'inherited' some hives with the property he bought. He wants them removed. I'd like to have a couple, but could use some help. He says whoever comes gets them can have them. My neighbor says he saw honey 'dripping' out of them and there were 'a bunch of hives' but he is afraid to go close enough to see anymore.

If someone wants to come help me with them, I'd like a couple of hives and you could take the rest.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Where At near Austin? that covers A large Area.Would the owner be willing to help ,With directions? and A bill of sale?? thanks.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

James, the owner wants nothing to do with the hives. Not sure about a bill of sale. I'll ask my neighbor exactly where his dad lives, it is pretty close to us tho. We are about 30miles south of Taylor.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Is there any way to know how many hives there are???and would it be possible to get A photo of them??? Its About 6-7 hrs up there and I would need to know how many there are and if they have more than 1 hive body or super.


----------



## chines (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi, I would be interested in some hives and just sent you a PM with my contact info.
Thanks.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Youight want to post them on Bee source .com Its A good place to list Bee related items


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

I sure would love to get ahold of a hive or two. How many are available?


----------



## beeman202 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm in San Antonio and can help with those hives. Send me an email on how to get ahold of you and we can set up a time to take a look at them.


----------



## lewbest (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi

Just found this thread; if any still available I'm definitely interested! [email protected] is my email addy if you prefer to reply privately.

Thanks!

Lew Best in Waco


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sorry to leave this thread dangling. I didn't think to refresh it and didn't realize there were more replies.

I need to run up and look at the hives in the next couple of days. Will get back to all responders ASAP.
Thanks
Kim


----------



## lewbest (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks

I have truck & also a trailer; can handle a few or quite a few! have 5 hives now & would like more if available.

Lew in Waco


----------

